# Install Apk on unsupported evices. (Lumia 535)



## halloo13 (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi. Are any new devices avaible for Project Astoria ? I want to install APK on my Lumia 535 and its not supported (yet)


----------



## Rikyz (Sep 16, 2015)

halloo13 said:


> Hi. Are any new devices avaible for Project Astoria ? I want to install APK on my Lumia 535 and its not supported (yet)

Click to collapse



I have the same problem with Lumia 735...error 14...


----------



## Zeon45 (Sep 17, 2015)

Same here with 640XL

Sent from my RM-1063_1000 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## mrchezco1995 (Sep 17, 2015)

First of all, go back to Windows Phone 8.1 if you're on 10...

Then follow this guide: http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...apk-installed-unsupported-devices-sd-t3175843




Sent from Ponyville


----------



## halloo13 (Sep 17, 2015)

I dont like this guide. It didnt work for me and I dont know how to Interop Unlock my phone. When I selecet the XAP in CustomWPSystem and press on Apply, the App crashes. Has anybody another guide how to install APK files on Lumia 535 or how can I Interop Unlock it ???


----------



## sandix (Sep 18, 2015)

halloo13 said:


> I dont like this guide. It didnt work for me and I dont know how to Interop Unlock my phone. When I selecet the XAP in CustomWPSystem and press on Apply, the App crashes. Has anybody another guide how to install APK files on Lumia 535 or how can I Interop Unlock it ???

Click to collapse



Just follow that guide. Interop unlock can be done using: http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...-vcreg-lumia-reg-editor-live-interop-t3135326

MAKE SURE TO READ ALL OF THE GUIDE BEFORE ACTUALLY FOLLOWING THE GUIDE.


----------



## halloo13 (Sep 19, 2015)

Do I need Interop Unlock to use CustomWPSytem ???


----------



## staline2 (Feb 24, 2017)

hi i have microsoft lumia 535 it's don't working any another option to install android apps please help me


----------



## dxdy (Feb 24, 2017)

staline2 said:


> hi i have microsoft lumia 535 it's don't working any another option to install android apps please help me

Click to collapse



buy android device... Astoria is dead


----------



## abir420 (Mar 23, 2017)

*How to install APK files on  microsoft 535*

I have the problem with Lumia 535...error 8...


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 23, 2017)

To delete.


----------

